# Need Help With Ceramic Trough Heater



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

I have been given a couple of new 500 watt ceramic heaters with 4 wires coming out of it, similar to this picture:











Any ideas on how do I wire it up to the mains supply ???


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Where did you get the from?? Got a link matey


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

All I can say is be very very careful with them as there is mains voltage on those cables under the ceramic beads. Also without some level of thermal protection like what our ahs heaters have built onto the metal work a ceramic like that can get very very hot in a short space of time


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

*4 wires - further information*

The heater is a 400 watt F.T.E. made in Ireland by a company called CERAMICX.

I've been told that two of the wires are a "Type K" thermocouple and the other two are the mains leads. 

The unit itself has no markings to show which each wire should be used for and I have no installation instructions :help:.


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

all i can say is that you shouldn't have been sold a heater like that as a part not to be installed in something like an AHS so please be very very careful with how its mounted etc as if any of those beads break you will have 240v live exposed which could be of danger to yourself or your reptile.


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

Also another reason why they shouldn't be used on there own is that trading standards do not allow shops to sell these units to be used on their own thats why you cant find them in shops anywhere in the UK.


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

As I said in my original posting, the ceramic troughs were GIVEN [donated] to us along with other dry goods to help fund our "4R" reptile rescue centre.

The items were donated from a pet shop that subsequently closed down...

Having used AHS units for >10 years and dismantled / repaired some units I am well aware of the potential dangers of the F.T.E. units.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

We make these heaters and the middle 2 wires are thermocouple wires which are used in machinery to measure and control the temperature. For this to be used safely it must be housed in an enclosure that is earthed and be able to withstand the heat. The power leads should be connected via a ceramic terminal block to external heat resistant cable, you can cut of the 2 middle thermocouple leads. The nature of these heaters allows for something to easily penetrate between the ceramic beads on the power leads, causing electric shock. Safe enclosures are available for these but the cost might outway any benefit from being given them.


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

Many thanks, I cut off the 2 inner wires and used the trough heater in an old AHS unit case with original reflector. The thermostsat had blown (again) and I was fed up with returning it to Microclimate [at my expense].

A simple re-wire and connecting it to a 600 watt dimming Habitstat thermostat and it works fine :2thumb: - thanks again !


----------

